# Holter Monitor - this code applied



## daniel (Feb 18, 2009)

CPT 93230- How is this code applied? And what documentation is needed in the patinet's chart to suport this charge?



Also is this correct, Patient comes in for the hook up of the holter monitor. The M.A does this and documents it. We bill out CPT 93230. Then we schedule a follow up, the cardiologist reviews the results. Then we bill an E/M visit.


Thank You
Daniel, CPC


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 27, 2009)

The documentation required to support a 24 hr holter monitor is a dictated report of the results of the holter monitor. the report should indicate how many hours the pt wore the monitor and if any abnormal rhythms were recorded.  You can bill for an E/M visit to discuss the findings as long as it is medically necessary to bill  the E/M visit. In other words, the MD would have to include the HPI, ROS, exam and MDM in his chart note. 

Dee, CPC,CCC


----------

